# Holden Roofing Pasture Shed hunt today



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Went shed hunting today on the Holden Roofing pasture of the Nunley Chittim... Found 84 sheds just in the feed pens and a few 10 ft or so around them .. We never walked the brush saving that for next trip :tongue:....:doowapsta The longest tine we found was a 16 3/8 G2 and the best matching set was a 186 10 point giving him a 20" inside spread... The best single shed we found was 89" and from a deer we have not seen all year BUT he is still there thank God I thought he might have traveled to dangerous grounds LOL...There were still deer with at least one horn we saw a few of them so we think we hit them a little early...Not bad for a day!!! We never made it to several stands because of to much water on the roads..These sheds came from 11 stand... Deer are off the protien and everything is the greenest I have seen it in our 10 years of being on the ranch.. Lots of water from all the rain looks like a record season coming around the corner !!!! Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Couple more pics from today... We still have a couple of spots aval. and will be showing the ranch to a couple of hunters in mid May... My email is [email protected] Thanks Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

*Nunley Chittim ( Maverick co.) filling 4 spots 3 in the area we call the Sanctuary* 
We are thinking about leasing an area of the *ranch* we have not leased for a few years... This area of the* Nunley Chittim ranch* has produced Monster Deer ... *The ranch is not cheep* but we are trying our best to make it afordable for not just the rich and famous but fun people to hunt with that have the patience and are looking at long term only on a *ranch* they can grow monsters.... We just interview 2 hunters that are now members and great guys... and have decieded to fill it up... I had over 200 emails on the *ranch* during season and have lost all of those contacts so if your interested email me at [email protected] The *ranch* has consistantly produced* 200+" Lowfence*, Freerange, No Introduced Genetics, No MLD, No Breeder Pens.THE OLD WAY .. A few detail ...((( We Video all bucks before taking them and approved by lease manager)), we determine culls and does on a yearly bases there is no set number... We don't bird hunt to keep the pressure of the deer, There are Rv hook ups... We do not high rack. you must maintain one feed location equal to all other members at least 1 -2000lb proteen feeder year round and required to have a 2 man box blind.... We are looking for a family oriented group... Kid friendly... We have lots and lots of deer , hogs , javalina, and a few turkey... We are looking for a select typ of hunter looking to hunt a monster whitetail of a life time not a bunch of nice 170s-190s.... Should avaerage around 1000 acres a gun little more little less on the one pasture and all members of the pasture can hunt all blinds with a map taging system... Here are a few questions answered before we even start so hope it helps... Prices start at 5000.00 plus feed and 10,000 more if you pull the trigger 15,000 total if you shoot on one of the pastures.... The other pasture is 10,000.00 plus feed and 5000.00 if you pull the trigger 15000 total if you shoot.. Serious only please h:... This is the same *ranch* that we took the 3 - 2cool youth hunt winners on last year.... I hope I got all of this right its late See Cola Blanca Big Buck Contest for several winners .. and Los Cuernos De Tejas deer contest for several more winners.. If your sick of other people shooting deer you are trying to raise to maturity as a true trophy this could be the answer if your the guy shooting them out from under the other hunters don't call please LOL :biggrin:... [email protected] We are swamped right now with our Disabled Veterans Benefit so I will answer emails ASAP Thanks Brett 
Attached Images


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Awesome bro, was of these days my ship going to roll in and I will be hunting with you.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I found a few a few weeks ago but not many. We never find too many because (I guess) we just dont venture out in the brush and our place is brushy. What we find will be near,in or around the pens.. Looks like you have found plenty and some good ones too..


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I love shed hunting, it's a blast until you find a snake. Well done brother. Baker


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Very well written and informative post at 1:30 AM. Good job on the shed finding.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

very nice, **** those are good looking sheds!

i am being forced to go searching for shed's this weekend at the ranch, she's wants antlers in her table center pieces (heck yeah!) for her 20 wedding tables and i'm coming up a few short. snake chaps, Fredericksburg and beer for Easter sure does sound nice!


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Brett, they are going to have to block you from posting pictures on this forum! It sure makes it hard to go sit in a climbing stand in East Texas after seeing what you have running around your place!

Great deer and congrats on reaping the benefits of a successful management program!


----------



## Maximuslion (Dec 12, 2011)

_"Great deer and congrats on reaping the benefits of a successful management program!"_

.........that is correct.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

broadonrod said:


> The longest tine we found was a 16 3/8 G2




Dayum!!! Never seen one that Long before. Congrats..:cheers:


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Again awesome pics, hope you find many more.....


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Bukkskin said:


> Dayum!!! Never seen one that Long before. Congrats..:cheers:


 My self bro... We found one a couple of years ago that was 15 7/8s but this was by far the longest... Someone is going to be pretty happy with that one next season... Brett


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

broadonrod said:


> My self bro... We found one a couple of years ago that was 15 7/8s but this was by far the longest... Someone is going to be pretty happy with that one next season... Brett


No Doubt!.. That's one heck of a long point. Here is a pic. of a deer, (middle) I got in Mexico, many Beers, ago...Right point measured 18 5/8 in. & Left side measured 17 1/2 in.....Gotcha, Brett  (just kiddun!)

..Mark


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

I forgot to mention....The left G-3 was: 13 3/4 in.

Brett, if we have a good year, the deer, that dropped that shed, will have some crazy-long points. I did see 1 other deer in Mexico, close to the one I got, but, we never connected. You have some real good sheds, there.

..Mark


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

buckbuddy said:


> I forgot to mention....The left G-3 was: 13 3/4 in.
> 
> Brett, if we have a good year, the deer, that dropped that shed, will have some crazy-long points. I did see 1 other deer in Mexico, close to the one I got, but, we never connected. You have some real good sheds, there.
> 
> ..Mark


Those are some long tines bro !!!! Some really nice bucks too !!!! The buck that we found these shed from lost some mass this past season.. I thinking this year is going to be off the chain looking at the condition the country is in now... Here is a pic from the other day... You don't see Maverick co. look like this very often... Can't wait to see what this season has to bring !!! Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Just got my deer back....


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

broadonrod said:


> Just got my deer back....


Good looking 2 1/2 yr old!

I get buck fever just looking at the pic!


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Awesome Mount!, Mi' Amigo.. He will look good, hanging on the wall..

..Mark


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice sheds and cool Mount!

BB--ur fence is off the wall Man!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

buckbuddy said:


> No Doubt!.. That's one heck of a long point. Here is a pic. of a deer, (middle) I got in Mexico, many Beers, ago...Right point measured 18 5/8 in. & Left side measured 17 1/2 in.....Gotcha, Brett  (just kiddun!)
> 
> ..Mark


YOU BETTER PUT THEM SUCKERS INSIDE BEFORE THEY GET RAINED ON :rotfl:.... IM WITH SWAMPUS... THAT IS A GREAT LOOKING SET OF HEADS THERE MY BROTHER !!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Looking at trail cam pics and lots of the bucks still had their horns the day I was shed hunting... Talked to a friend in Dimmit county and he said the same... Looks like we get another round of shed hunting







... Brett


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

YIPPPEEEEE Something to look foward to next weekend.....hope they loose more by the time i get there....:brew2:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

nate56 said:


> YIPPPEEEEE Something to look foward to next weekend.....hope they loose more by the time i get there....:brew2:


Think that's perfect timing... It rained the day before I got to the ranch and half the sheds looked like they hadn't been rained on... Looked like they had dropped the day we got there... Hope you find a bunch ... Deer are not eating much compared to the last few years it was as green as it can get... Brett


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> Think that's perfect timing... It rained the day before I got to the ranch and half the sheds looked like they hadn't been rained on... Looked like they had dropped the day we got there... Hope you find a bunch ... Deer are not eating much compared to the last few years it was as green as it can get... Brett


Man tell me about it...bout to hold back corn feeders lil more than normal too..green as hell over here too..


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

nate56 said:


> Man tell me about it...bout to hold back corn feeders lil more than normal too..green as hell over here too..


 e just topped everything off and had alot of **** damage we usually don't see because the deer eat it off the groung so fast... We don't feed but very little corn during the off season but they still seemed to be getting what little we are feeding... the deer I saw looked like 55 galon drums ... Very healthy looking , it should be a great season coming up !!!! All the tanks are topped off and we had creeks running over filling the tanks.... My buddy found a monster shed off one of the 200+ class deer we let ride last year just before he left Ill post a pic of it when he brings it to the office... The buck has 14 points on one side and 15 on the other..He found the 15 point side and said it scores 101" I think the other side will score alittle more even though its 1 point less.. We have watched him for 2 seasons now and we have never seen him travel more than 4 or 500 acres even during the rut.. The shed was in a feed pen I drove up to looking 2 days before he found it and wasn't there so he just knocked it off jumping in the feed pen... Im going to bust some butt trying to find the other one !!!! Seems like we never find those big sheds :/ and we are getting a few this year.... Let me know how you do shed hunting bro its killing me not looking for this oher shed....Brett


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

I had the same problem last year finding a shed...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

nate56 said:


> YIPPPEEEEE Something to look foward to next weekend.....hope they loose more by the time i get there....:brew2:


 Did you find any good ones my brother ?


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Not as many as id hope...had a tough time finding them in that "green" grass..definitely not complaining...didnt get much time though, spent majority of time filling feeders and fertilizing all ponds...tough weekend to say the least...No pics of any sheds though..ill snap some next time im down...


----------

